# When did your puppy landshark phase end?



## Bentley's Momma (Oct 15, 2013)

Bentley is now 14 weeks. We really have been trying everything on the board when it comes to bite inhibition...

-A few times a day he gets physical exercise (either off leash backyard runs, long leash walks in the woods, regular walks, etc.)
-We do lots of mental stimulation (sit, down, come, stay, up, off, etc). 
-He has a surplus of chew toys, bully sticks (my savior), kongs, etc. that we redirect when chewing/biting
-He's enrolled in puppy kindergarten (is the star when listening to me and doing the obedience portion, and even more so loves playing with the other puppies). 
-Most days, he is either with my husband, or me, or both of us together. If one of us isn't around for more than a couple of hours, a dog walker comes during that time. 

No matter what, at least once a day he goes into biting mode - hard. 95% of the time I know it's playing, 5% I do question it when he barks and appears angry/cranky too. (Thinking that 5% might be when he is overtired.)

I have ripped pants, bite marks on my legs, and I can't help but fear that in a few months he'll be huge and I'll end up terrified of my own dog if it continues. I love him so much and would never, ever give him up - but I will admit about once a day I do threaten to give him up! 

I'm trying to keep my patience and I'll continue doing it all - redirecting, exercise, training, socialization - whatever it takes.

But please tell me this passes. And if you had similar experience... WHEN does it end?!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

You got a ways to go, lol. The real landsharky phase didn't end until Berlin was done teething...so around 6-7 months? If he is biting you, shove a toy in his mouth. That didn't work for us...what DID though, is when he does bite you, jump up in a huff, make a huge deal out of it (high pitched YEEELPP!!) and walk away. Playtime=over. He'll eventually catch on that biting=fun human play mate goes away and play time is over.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

It got better around 5 months and way better at 6 then perfect by 7. It felt like an eternity when I was in that phase. All my pants were torn and I avoided wearing anything nice or sweaters.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/185213-all-you-who-have-had-landshark.html


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Tuckers ended before 5 months (still seemed like an eternity) and was replaced by the "I don't need to bother going around furniture I'll just mow it down" stage, paired with the "The kitchen wall looks yummy when you leave me unattended long enough to go pee" stage. 

In all seriousness, I actually prefer the latter stage because as long as I'm paying due attention and doing my job, all is well. As much fun as he could be when he was younger, I can't say I miss it yet!

Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yep, around six months;WD didn't attack but wagged his tail and ears flat, for the very first time. One of those occurrences that you still know where you were when it happened.


----------



## Bentley's Momma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks all, sounds like I have a some time to go. I guess I should start wearing thicker pants. 

Sunflowers: Such a heartwarming story, thank you for sharing! :wub:

belladonnalily: I agree, I think I am actually looking forward to that stage over this one, ha!


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mine took 8-9 months before she was completely out of it lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

They end?


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

Hang in there. 

Duke was terrible for 7 months then stopped overnight. 

Nothing worked to stop him and we were scared he was going to be out of control but then he just stopped and now the nicest gentlest dog ever

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

At 6 months he slowed down alot. By 7 months he was pretty much done. Now hes very gentle. Thank god


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Sunny is 6 1/2 months now and I don't think it has ended, at all. I would call it "redirected" from biting humans to biting on toys, couches, socks, shoes and what not .


----------

